# Miss Peregrine's Home For Peculiar Children



## Sombryyyy (11 mo ago)

Hello everyone ! I was searching about the MPHFPC MBTI types, and I didn't found anything about the other characters
I saw that Jacob was an INFP but some people say ISFP, and as I'm not a good guesser, I don't know which is the right one.
But I tried to guess Millard's type and I thought INTP would fit, but I'll try searching more, just to be sure !
I read the books, and I haven't saw the film but I will watch it soon! Even thought the preview of the film made me think "oh my god nothing fits the books ! xP"

Sorry for my bad English, I'm french ! ^^'
Have a nice day/night !


----------

